# Adidas Climacool 3 Stripes Polo Shirts



## Puter Putter (Jun 8, 2015)

Just bought some Adidas Golf Climacool Polo shirts ready for summer from www.golfclothingdirect.co.uk/Item/Adidas-Golf-2015-Climacool-3-Stripes-Polo-Shirts  - have bought from them before and had quick delivery.

After looking around I think that is a good price with points and free delivery.

Now all we need is for the sunshine to stay a while to so I can see how they perform out on the course!

What do the rest of you like to wear over the summer period?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 8, 2015)

Puter Putter said:



			Just bought some Adidas Golf Climacool Polo shirts ready for summer from www.golfclothingdirect.co.uk/Item/Adidas-Golf-2015-Climacool-3-Stripes-Polo-Shirts  - have bought from them before and had quick delivery.

After looking around I think that is a good price with points and free delivery.

Now all we need is for the sunshine to stay a while to so I can see how they perform out on the course!

What do the rest of you like to wear over the summer period?
		
Click to expand...

Waterproof Jacket and Trou and Beenie! :roilleyes:

Actually, I was out today at my old course (a game of 2 halves, with a touch of balance!) in shorts and Golf shirt. Face feels sunburnt!


----------



## Puter Putter (Jun 8, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Waterproof Jacket and Trou and Beenie! :roilleyes:

Actually, I was out today at my old course (a game of 2 halves, with a touch of balance!) in shorts and Golf shirt. Face feels sunburnt!
		
Click to expand...

In Essex today and not much sunshine here, just been to Italy though so managed to get a tan there!


----------

